# another r33 build going on but with no rear spoiler,see what you think..



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

another one i'm building at the mo still has a bit more work to go.

As it looks so good the rear spoiler will be staying off:clap: 

needs a clear but here's the pics anyway


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks great; love the wheels. Not into the no spoiler look myself though.


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

xxl225 said:


> needs a clear but here's the pics anyway


i meant clean sorry people long day


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

I like it, but may look better if the boot lid was level...
Just my opinion.
Nice car though.....
What front end is it ?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah or a wing like this would complete it nicely!


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

Hugo said:


> Yeah or a wing like this would complete it nicely!


is that a photoshop?? how big are those wheels???

looking great mate, love the white wheels and paint.


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Really like it, the white and white work really well together. Go with Hugo's suggested spoiler otherwise it just looks like it's missing.

Brian


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

loving the car as a whole!!

dunno if i like the no spoiler look or not???

wheels are gorg!!

love the gandor style mirrors on the other car too!:thumbsup:


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

just bought that spoiler so will be going on next week with any luck thanks for the input guys:thumbsup:


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks great without the spoiler. Car looks very nice as a whole (or not) though


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Brian220 said:


> Really like it, the white and white work really well together. Go with Hugo's suggested spoiler otherwise it just looks like it's missing.
> 
> Brian


Looks good. Like mine, white on white works great, but needs a some sort of a wing.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I love them in white. That is one mean looking car


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats cool, like the kit and wheels. I think a small lip spoiler on the boot lid would be nice.


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

vote to spoiler


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

I want the wheels hehe. Nice car(s)


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

I think if you are going to go without a spoiler then you should get a flush boot lid.

*Here’s one on a GTS to give you an idea of what it looks like.*


----------

